# suggestions for a lathe purchase



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 21, 2013)

Thinking I might buy a lathe and try turning some things like bowls, vases, pens, pepper mills! Some of the items shown on this site inspire me, and I have all this wood I can't get rid of. With arthritus (too many roofing jobs , rotator cuff surgery (just eight weeks ago), missing fingers (from nearly sawing my hand off), unhealable broken wrist (kept me out of Viet Nam), a 69 year old body, I think it is time to build things smaller than houses. So, what do I buy?


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 21, 2013)

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5975

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6145

These were pretty good recent threads about getting started.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Thinking I might buy a lathe and try turning some things like bowls, vases, pens, pepper mills! Some of the items shown on this site inspire me, and I have all this wood I can't get rid of. With arthritus (too many roofing jobs , rotator cuff surgery (just eight weeks ago), missing fingers (from nearly sawing my hand off), unhealable broken wrist (kept me out of Viet Nam), a 69 year old body, I think it is time to build things smaller than houses. So, what do I buy?



How much are you looking to spend?

Starting in a couple of days, Woodcraft will be selling the Nova 1624-44 lathe for $900 ($1400 regular). I bought this lathe last November at this price -- IMO, it's about the best lathe you'll get for the money.

The only thing about it you might not like is that to change speeds you have to move the drive belt from one pulley to another (there are 8 speeds in all).

To get an electronic speed control on the lathe, you'd have to go for a smaller machine. I'd recommend either the Jet 1221 VS at $800 (it's new on the market, but I had a chance to play with one a week ago), or the Delta 46-460 for about $700 (which they used to sell at Rockler and Woodcraft but seems to have vanished from their websites).

Today I bought the SuperNova2 chuck "4 jaw special deal" (also at Woodcraft) for $200, down from $300.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2013)

Ralph, if you can swing it, I'd suggest a full sized lathe. There are a number of major players in that market, and you can spend a small fortune if you'd like. If money is piling up and making it tough to get around, I'd have a good look at Robust lathes. A little cheaper than that but still a good choice, you'll find the Jet/Powermatic lathes seem to be quite popular. Oneway in Canada has it's fans, but their lathes seem overpriced to me.. The Nova lathes are just below that in cost, and a lot of folks seem to like them. Grizzly lathes are around that point on the cost spectrum, but I'd personally to with the Nova over Grizzly. Harbor freight and other round out the bunch, and I'd avoid them.

I went with a Powermatic a few years ago, and I've enjoyed it. I've turned on most of the others mentioned, and I would only consider moving to a Robust at this point if I made a change... I don't see it happening anytime soon.

That's just a quick and dirty version of one guy's opinions, and I'm looking forward to seeing what the others say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 24, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Ralph, if you can swing it, I'd suggest a full sized lathe. There are a number of major players in that market, and you can spend a small fortune if you'd like. If money is piling up and making it tough to get around, I'd have a good look at Robust lathes. A little cheaper than that but still a good choice, you'll find the Jet/Powermatic lathes seem to be quite popular. Oneway in Canada has it's fans, but their lathes seem overpriced to me.. The Nova lathes are just below that in cost, and a lot of folks seem to like them. Grizzly lathes are around that point on the cost spectrum, but I'd personally to with the Nova over Grizzly. Harbor freight and other round out the bunch, and I'd avoid them.
> 
> I went with a Powermatic a few years ago, and I've enjoyed it. I've turned on most of the others mentioned, and I would only consider moving to a Robust at this point if I made a change... I don't see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> That's just a quick and dirty version of one guy's opinions, and I'm looking forward to seeing what the others say.



Agree 100 %. I have a Delta 46-460, and while it is a very capable lathe, as the Jet 1221VS would be, there's a difference between turning an 8" bowl or platter (note that I'm not even talking about full capacity of the lathe) on the midi lathe vs a full size, like the Powermatic or large Jets (i.e. Jet 1642). The primary benefit gained on the larger Jets (14" and up) is pure ballast. The amount of cast iron integral to the lathe has a dampening effect that makes it just plain more enjoyable to turn on the larger machine, though the smaller one has ample capacity and power to turn it. Why do I keep the midi...great for traveling to the in-laws for a week! 
Alot of folks have got by for years, and will continue to, using a lathe adjusted by moving belts alone. The convenience of being able to slowly bring up speed on some pieces, as well as the ability to fine tune speed around any harmonics that may be present, is a valuable feature that should be factored into decision. 
Nova 1642 is a bargain in the 16" range, but I'd much rather be turning on a Jet 1642 to make the work more effortless and enjoyable.
Good luck in your decision, it's a personal one that has a lot of factors to consider. At least you're asking, and not just jumping out and buying something that looked like a bargain!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the Nova 1624 also (3+ years) and while you do have to move the belt it is not a problem. About a minute. I have never moved it more than twice, and usually only once, with a bowl or other large item. For small or spindle work there is no need to move it at all. To not change the belt you can spend $1,000 more for DVR XP.

I did buy my daughter the Nova Comet2 and it is fun to just turn the dial. However, the Comet, Delta mini, Jet mini, …. all have a belt also and _you still have to move it_ going from larger to small items also. You have a speed range _within_ a belt setting.

I would also check specs, especially amps. Most mini electronic speed come with a DC motor. The Delta is 8 amp and called 1 HP max, the Jet (1221VS) is 6 amp and called 1 HP. Some Rikons are 6.6 amp and called ½ HP. I leave it to you to determine if some fudge the numbers.


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the nova 1624 and I don't have a bad word to say about it. When you can catch it on sale @ $900 it is by far the best bang for the buck. 1.5hp, 200rpm lowest speed(great for out of round large blanks) 16" swing inboard and up to 29" swing outboard. It's a solid lathe at a great price for $900. If you want you can pm me and I'll give you my number and we can talk more about it.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks to all for the helpful suggestions and advice. This is most definitely in my future. BUT, today I had a realtor bring a guy to my house. It is not even for sale! The guy loved the house, took a bunch of pictures, and says he is coming back tomorrow. If I get my price, it is gone! Since I have another one about half done, I will just speed up the process. Then I will build a super fantastic workshop and put my tools to work in it.......And one of the tools will be a lathe.


----------



## Norm192 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just bought the Nova 1624. Upgraded from a Rikon 70-100 12" mini, which was a very capable lathe. The Nova was$899 from Woodcraft right now and is the best bang for the buck out there IMHO! I'm on sixth bowl right now and am nothing but impressed by this lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2014)

Norm192 said:


> I just bought the Nova 1624. Upgraded from a Rikon 70-100 12" mini, which was a very capable lathe. The Nova was$899 from Woodcraft right now and is the best bang for the buck out there IMHO! I'm on sixth bowl right now and am nothing but impressed by this lathe.


Congratulations, Norm! You're really cranking them out, 6 bowls in the short time that offer's been going ... but unless you post pix, it didn't happen. Them's the rules.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norm192 (Jan 3, 2014)

Duncsuss,
Three posted, two drying and one on the lathe. More to come soonly.
That low speed is nice. The piece of sycamore that I'm working on now was way out of balance when I started.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice touch, the carved & blackened edge band on that first one.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ralph, hope all works in your favor. From another 69 year old body (I did go to Nam).

Norm, those are some very nice bowls.

Ray


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jan 15, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Ralph, hope all works in your favor. From another 69 year old body (I did go to Nam).
> 
> Norm, those are some very nice bowls.
> 
> Ray


I almost went to Nam, but the folks at the induction center in St. Louis deemed me physically unfit. Ironically, I failed my physical because of a previously broken wrist that did not heal properly. Just two days before my failed physical I had been using that arm/wrist to throw a chain on an oil drilling rig, probably the most physically demanding job for any wrist. Since then I have been involved in construction work, and still am building houses. Definitely a "lucky break"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrew Ward (Jan 23, 2014)

I have three laths the excelsior lath by Rockler don't bother, I have a delta 46-460 variable speed, this an awesome lathe for pepper mills, pens and other small items. I just bought the Nova 1624 lathe from Rockler and they price matched woodcrafts price. I love this lathe as well. As many previous posters stated, you don't change the belt that often when turning bowls. Other than the sanding and finishing phases, but as someone stated it takes less than a minute. And for the savings of 800 dollars vs the Jet 1642 lathe. I will go with the nova, but if you want to spend over 2k you should go with the Nova DVR lathe! Best on the market. Also being able to swing the head stock to turn larger bowls is a great feature and makes it easier turn bowls.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 4, 2014)

The prices can vary based on when/where you buy of course.
This link is to Packard who carries both Jet and Nova. I have the Nova 1624 but it is not in the same class (IMHO) as the electronic speed controls. I do not know of a Jet non-electronic in about the same size as a comparison.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes
Jet 1642 w/ 1.5 HP $2,350 with 2 HP $2750
Nova DVR 2HP $2,000 + if needed Cast iron legs of $420 + 20” Bed Extension $210
Nova 1624 1.5HP $1,000 + if needed 20” Extension $210

A lot would come down to what you want to do. If you are turning table legs the Jet may be better because it is 42” already and you would have to get the extension for the Nova. You may have the means to build your own base for the Nova for much less than their cast iron legs.

Andrew brought up the swivel head. Unless tailstock support is needed I use it at the 22.5* for almost all turnings on my Nova. Even at the 22.5 it gives you a lot of room to maneuver tool handles while hollowing a bowl without the bed or tailstock getting in the way. The standard banjo will reach at this point without an outrigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 7, 2014)

" was way out of balance when I"
You talking about turners or wood?


----------

